# New Spot, New Luck, New Bottles



## JohnN (Apr 30, 2014)

The past few weeks, I've been cleaning up years worth of old leaves on my property. I happened to find part of a Rubsam & Horrmann bottle sticking up and it turned out to be whole. I kept digging, and I have found a few whole bottles, and a lot of shards. I didn't find anything of value, but these are some nice bottles none the less. If you want close up pictures of anything, let me know. The amber crown is actually an applied crown, not tooled.


----------



## ACLbottles (Apr 30, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## JohnN (Apr 30, 2014)

I think I'll photograph some of these bottles in natural daylight when it eventually stops raining. They deserve it.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice ink !


----------



## 2find4me (May 1, 2014)

Nice!!!  Finally someone took digging pictures with bottles still in the dirt!The 2 Dr. Jayne's Bottles with different finishes are sweet!Plus the same Soda with an Aqua and a Green from the same hole!


----------



## JohnN (May 1, 2014)

2find4me said:
			
		

> Nice!!!  Finally someone took digging pictures with bottles still in the dirt!The 2 Dr. Jayne's Bottles with different finishes are sweet!Plus the same Soda with an Aqua and a Green from the same hole!


Those 2 Rubsam & Horrmann's are similar, but not quite the same. The only difference I can see is that one is embossed Rubsam & Horrmann Brewing Co and the other is embossed Rubsam & Horrmann Brewg Co. The one with Brewing spelled out is marked 573 on the base, the other is marked KH-1906. I wonder if that means it was made in 1906?


----------



## JohnN (May 1, 2014)

*Minor Blood Loss for minor additions*

I went out digging again today, and made a few discoveries. Unfortunately, I also cut my finger open. I was wiping off a bottle while still in the ground, and ended up slicing my finger open on the bottom of a milk bottle. I came back to the house, got a band-aid, and went back out. I finished digging up the bottle, and of course it was an ABM slick soda/beer with the crown top busted off. Aside from that, I found another amber ink, 2 medicines, and something with a cap and possibly original contents. I'll post pictures later tonight.


----------



## Dugout (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Minor Blood Loss for minor additions*

I like the delicate color of the brown ink and the other. Keep digging!


----------



## JohnN (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Minor Blood Loss for minor additions*

Here's pictures of today's finds. I forgot to mention that I also found a horseshoe. The broken piece in the pictures is what I sliced my finger on. What looks like a chip on the ink is actually from the manufacturing process, I think. It feels too smooth to be a chip.


----------



## JohnN (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Minor Blood Loss for minor additions*

Last pictures


----------



## sandchip (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Minor Blood Loss for minor additions*

Hope you flushed your cut with peroxide, and that you're current on your tetanus shot.  Grab a pair of gloves and keep those bottles coming.


----------



## JohnN (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Minor Blood Loss for minor additions*

I had a pair of old leather gloves on, but apparently they weren't thick enough. It sliced right through them. I found a nice pair of kevlar gloves on Amazon for $10, so I might try them next. And yes, I did clean mu cut out. I don't know the last time I got a tetanus shot (if ever) so I hope I don't get infected.


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 2, 2014)

Nice finds John. There may still be some lurking around. Your pictures are great too. God luckcand keep posting.


----------



## JohnN (May 2, 2014)

*2 snakes, 1 bottle*

Today I went digging again, and one bottle. The bottle wasn't the most exciting part, though. When my dad came walking out to the spot, he crossed paths with a garter snake. That one was maybe 2 feet long, but it slithered under the Camaro before I could get a picture of it.  Later on, while I was out there digging, along came the biggest snake I have ever seen. It was slithering along fast, so I couldn't get a good picture. You can't tell in the picture, but the thing had to be 4 feet long. I don't know much about snakes, but my guess is it was a black racer snake. Anyone have any guesses? That was the third snake I've seen in only a few weeks, so I guess this will be a bad year for snakes. Most years I only see 1 or 2. I'll share the bottle later.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2014)

*Re: 2 snakes, 1 bottle*

Could be a good year for snakes depending on how you look at it.  Most definitely a black racer if it was fast.  Garter snakes are usually the first seen out in Spring and the last to go in in the Fall.


----------



## sandchip (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Minor Blood Loss for minor additions*



			
				JohnN said:
			
		

> ... I don't know the last time I got a tetanus shot (if ever) so I hope I don't get infected.


You need one every 10 years.  Lockjaw is deadly and not to be trifled with.  The ground is full of the bacteria.  It's not just on rusty nails.


----------



## JohnN (May 4, 2014)

Ok, sounds like I should probably get a tetanus shot. Is there a time limit after you get a cut where the shot won't help? And on a less life-threatening post, here's my latest update on the spot.  Well, I don't have any interesting stories for these few additions, so I will just get right to the posting. The cobalt bottle that I think might have been a medicine (base embossed U.D. Co.[United Drug Co.?])was found Friday, the other 3 were found Saturday. Any thoughts on what the short bottle is? I was thinking it's probably a perfume. Again, if you want closer pictures let me know.


----------



## JohnN (May 4, 2014)

Last picture. Where's the picture? Let me try again.


----------



## 2find4me (May 4, 2014)

HERE is some info on your AB Beer.Keep up the finds!


----------



## JohnN (May 4, 2014)

On the bottle that might be a perfume, I for the life of me cannot find any seams. Any thoughts on what that means?


----------



## 2find4me (May 4, 2014)

Is it possible that it was molded in such high quality that no seams are visible?Just a wild guess.


----------



## JohnN (May 4, 2014)

I suppose that's a possibility. The other thing I want to mention is that the flat panels on the neck look like they might have been ground flat, rather than being blown that way.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 5, 2014)

I have a similar bottle with the panels etc., also with no visible seams and the appearance of cut crystal, hence the panels looking unmolded. It does have VERY hard to see concentric lines leading me to believe it may have been spun in the mold, removing any lines. Mine also has a later style pontil scar, kind of a twist to it as if they unscrewed the rod from the base, leaving a slight swirl look. I have seen this on fancy stemware, glass marbles and barber bottles from late in the 1800's. I can't recall the exact context where I dug this one but recall it was well after the generally accepted pontil age. I am thinking 1890's, if I am remembering correctly. This may not have much real bearing on the actual age since I have seen these as very small flavoring bitters bottles with the shaker tops, like Angostura and the like. Also suspect a possible sample whiskey, mimicking the fancy style back-bar bottles. Regardless, it is a cool bottle and if I were you I would check for any circular marks indicating a spun bottle and also for a twist pontil scar. My personal feel on this bottle is a whiskey or flavoring bitters, for what it's worth. Jack


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 5, 2014)

Try as I might, I couldn't get a clear picture of the rings. I also realized the lip finish is slightly different, mine with a more flaired thin lip as opposed to the more rounded finish of yours, so I decided to add a side by side shot for comparison. Jack


----------



## JohnN (May 5, 2014)

The only lines I can see on the "thing" are on the panels. There's no evidence of it being turn-molded or such. The base is smooth, no pontil marks or anything. I'll see if I can get close up pictures of the panels and the base and update this post with them. I might also post this in the "What Is It" section, since I'm sure not everyone checks this section. The more I look at it, it almost looks like there may be tooling lines on the lip, but I can't see them anywhere else.Now that I've edited this post about 3 times, I want to add more information about this "thing." I don't know if I have mentioned this before, but for the most part the area is 1910s+/- to 1930s.Here's my pictures. These pictures are hosted on Winkflash, so I am not sure if it will work or not.


----------



## JohnN (May 6, 2014)

The past 2 days, I have found some more bottles, which I will post pictures of eventually. As far as my cut, it looks fine, but I think I will get a tetanus shot tomorrow of Thurs. If not for this cut, it will be for the future ones I will inevitably get.


----------



## JohnN (May 7, 2014)

Ok, just got my tetanus shot, so now I shouldn't have to worry about lockjaw. Prescription insurance didn't cover it, so that's $73 down the drain. My mom is looking to see if doctor insurance covers it.


----------



## JohnN (May 7, 2014)

On another forum I am a member of, someone said that the fancy bottle is a mini liquor bottle that they used to serve at hotels. Full post: http://njbottles.com/inde...msg24867.html#msg24867


----------



## JohnN (May 7, 2014)

Here's my newest finds. I might have left out a slick med or 2, not sure. Can anyone tell me anything about the LePace's jar? When I found it, the bottom was broken off, but I superglued it together.


----------



## 2find4me (May 7, 2014)

The pics aren't showing up for some reason, LePace's sounds like an ink well.Is it bigger than this one: EBAY


----------



## JohnN (May 7, 2014)

This is about the size of your typical Vaseline bottle, about 2.5" tall and 2" wide. When I search the Google for LePace's it suggests "Did You Mean LePage's?" I wonder if the bottle is really LePage with a G that looks like a C?


----------



## JohnN (May 7, 2014)

Doing some further research, I believe the bottle actually says "LePage," which would make it a glue or ink bottle. In fact, LePage glue is still in business. http://www.thecakelady.ca/lepagesglue/gallery.html http://www.lepageproducts...ductDetail.aspx?pid=87


----------



## JohnN (May 9, 2014)

*Now I have to dig deeper*

I went back out today, and only found one whole bottle, and a Pabst Milwaukee with the top busted off. These bottles were probably a foot down, so I guess I'll need to dig deeper in some spots. I did some more probing after I was done digging, and hit some more glass. By that point, I was too hungry to keep digging. Here's my pictures. I already have a whole Pabst Milwaukee, so that wasn't too upsetting. I found a Hudson County Consumers Brewing Company shard, so it was nice to find a whole one. The first picture is the broken Pabst in hole. In case you can't read it, the other bottle is a Hudson County Consumers Br'g Co. from West Hoboken, NJ.


----------



## JohnN (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Now I have to dig deeper*

I went back out after the thunderstorms, and did some more digging. In one spot, I almost had 3 bottles. Unfortunately, only one came out whole. The first hole I dug had the Hudson, a bunch of pieces from a Peter Hauck & Co., and the thing that looks like a shoe polish. The 2 Hudson County... are similar, but not identical.


----------

